# Plums an fruit



## redfootraider (Dec 7, 2011)

Was wondering wen I feed my tortoise plums or mangos or other fruit that has an outer part of fruit am I suppose to peel it or just feed it to him like that?


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2011)

I never peal the plums for my Cherries. They LOVE plums. I do peel the mangos but that's because I'm eating them too. I don't think you have to peel them.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't peel anything,whether its mango,cantaloupe ,or bananas.


----------



## ascott (Dec 7, 2011)

Plums--no
Mango--yes


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 8, 2011)

In most fruits, the rinds or skins have a lot of nutrients we foolishly remove and toss- and often there is no real reason to other than our thinking they are not as tasty.

I generally only remove skins or rinds for the little ones, and break it open- but do not remove it- for yearlings and such. Big'uns need the exercise!


----------



## Katherine (Dec 8, 2011)

I always wash but never peel. If giving non organic store-bought food I may consider peeling foods where you yourself wouldn't normally eat the skin/rind/etc. Many commercial food growers use pesticides/sprays/soil additives and do so knowing what parts of the plant will and won't be consumed so store bought non organic produce may have higher concentrations of chemicals in things like skin and rind. Shame too since as someone pointed out these are often the most nutritious parts. Just another reason to grow at home : )


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2011)

there isnt someone peeling thier fruit for them in the wild..
and like mentioned.. most of the good stuff is in the peel!


----------



## redfootraider (Dec 8, 2011)

What about when they r still a hatchling?


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 8, 2011)

redfootraider said:


> What about when they r still a hatchling?



I recently gave my two hatchlings (~5 months old) a bit of kiwi. I Left the skin on, but cut things into small cubes so they could eat it easily enough. I wanted most of the kiwi, which meant I didn't want to put the whole thing in there for them to figure out.
 
Cut it up a bit for your hatchling(s), but leave the skin on.


----------



## redfootraider (Dec 8, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> I recently gave my two hatchlings (~5 months old) a bit of kiwi. I Left the skin on, but cut things into small cubes so they could eat it easily enough. I wanted most of the kiwi, which meant I didn't want to put the whole thing in there for them to figure out.
> 
> Cut it up a bit for your hatchling(s), but leave the skin on.



What other fruit do u feed your tortoise? U have a red foot correct?


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 8, 2011)

redfootraider said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I recently gave my two hatchlings (~5 months old) a bit of kiwi. I Left the skin on, but cut things into small cubes so they could eat it easily enough. I wanted most of the kiwi, which meant I didn't want to put the whole thing in there for them to figure out.
> ...



There's a fantastic list of grocery store items here:
https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/shopping-list

Papaya is one of the best. It has low sugar content, anti-worm properties, and a number of digestive enzymes. I'll add that I only feed fruit sparingly to my two cherryheads (roughly once per week, sometimes once every 2 weeks) and only in quantities about the size of their heads.


----------



## redfootraider (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok thank u


----------

